# Stinky water but perfect readings



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

What could be wrong with my tank?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Rotting wood, and lack of plants in conjunction with saturated carbon inserts in the filter are two causes I know of. Try adding fresh carbon and/or live plants.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Your tank is probably going to smell a bit earthy. Honestly I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it is immediately noticeable, like giz said however, rotting wood, and old carbon inserts could be the problem as well.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

DotFrog said:


> What could be wrong with my tank?


did you use dechlor or ammonia lock like prime. 

if so they are stinky sulfur compounds.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Imfo: 
No real wood in tank
Some wisteria, some plastic
Used dechlorinating drops
Change filter ~ 2-3 weeks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try running some fresh carbon in your filter if it bothers you. It should get better or go away.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I wouldn't ever change your filter media unless it is absolutely necessary (carbon is an exception). Otherwise you lose beneficial bacterial and you end up going through a mini-cycle.

At least not all of it. It is ok to change inserts one at a time.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, was gonna say what Jon said. Sponges and Biomax only need to be changed if they are falling apart of not holding their shape properly (you can go years with only ever rinsing them in the dirty fish change water once every few months.) And again like everyone said, try a new carbon pouch.

My tanks have always had a "wet grass/wet soil" smell to them.... what exactly is the smell you have?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

DotFrog said:


> Imfo:
> No real wood in tank
> Some wisteria, some plastic
> *Used dechlorinating drops*
> Change filter ~ 2-3 weeks


bingo.

(and could be still cycling also)

Try adding lotsa fast growing plant like your wisteria and some anacharis.

then not doing water changes and not using the dechlor. Just replace water that evaporates.

Also are you dosing dechlor for the entire tank or just the water you're replacing? If for the entire tank you are overdosing the dechlor, creating the smell, and risking the fish.

my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> bingo.
> 
> (and could be still cycling also)
> 
> ...


Thats not true bob, I dose entire tank with dechlorinater when doing water changes with python and it doesn't make my tank smell. If there is chloramines in the tap water that don't dissapate at all and you must use a dechlorinator or kill your fish as it is more toxic than chlorine. And a healthy tank needs water changes.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> Thats not true bob, I dose entire tank with dechlorinater when doing water changes with python and it doesn't make my tank smell. If there is chloramines in the tap water that don't dissapate at all and you must use a dechlorinator or kill your fish as it is more toxic than chlorine. And a healthy tank needs water changes.


When you do a 10% water change do you add the amount of dechlor for 10% of the tank or for 100% of the tank? If the latter IMHO you are overdosing.

my .02


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

When I use conditioner/dechlor for water changes When I first fill up I use the recommended amount. If I do a 50% water change I only add half the dechlor I would use. It says right on the directions to do so. Basically 5ml treats 10 gallons. So if I do a 50% wc I only add 2.5ml of dechlor to it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I never do a 10% change as its not enough, I usually do 50% and I dose for entire tank this time of year because of all the impurities in the water. It hasn't done anything bad to my tanks. And that is every week, even on my 220.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> When you do a 10% water change do you add the amount of dechlor for 10% of the tank or for 100% of the tank? If the latter IMHO you are overdosing.
> 
> my .02


Going back to what you originally said, whether you add enough for just 10% or 100, it still doesn't make your tank smell. I know you have limited experience with them and group them all together. Prime smells, but you put 1 capful for every 50g. You really think smell will come through with that much dilution? Aquasafe (another brand) has no smell. You dump a whole bottle of Prime in a tank and I still don't think it would smell. You've never used it, you should have no response to that.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Going back to what you originally said, whether you add enough for just 10% or 100, it still doesn't make your tank smell. I know you have limited experience with them and group them all together. Prime smells, but you put 1 capful for every 50g. You really think smell will come through with that much dilution? Aquasafe (another brand) has no smell. You dump a whole bottle of Prime in a tank and I still don't think it would smell. You've never used it, you should have no response to that.


that is incorrect I have used prime during the one tank crash I have suffered. And according to instructions in a very real emergency. The tank smelled.

Otherwise I don't use dechlor or anything else and my tank's don't smell.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> that is incorrect I have used prime during the one tank crash I have suffered. And according to instructions in a very real emergency. The tank smelled.
> 
> Otherwise I don't use dechlor or anything else and my tank's don't smell.
> 
> ...


Maybe the cause of the emergency caused your tank to smell. By the way, the OP never mentioned Prime...an assumption you made. If Prime was causing that, don't think it would be one of the top products for water conditioners - but that is just a guess. Most mentioned product here and at least 2 other sites I frequent (Planted sites...you should stop by). So I guess everyone is just saying, "buy this, it will make your tank stink for sure"? Not.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

So, to sum it up, tell me if I'm wrong.
Change filter cartridge
Get more live plants
Something else?
And also I use aqua safe.
Smell is stinky, yet earthy.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

An earthy smell is normal. It would also help to do larger water changes each week.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

susankat said:


> An earthy smell is normal. It would also help to do larger water changes each week.


Larger as in how much,

My current changes:
Estimated 10-15% weekly
Estimated 25% monthly plus gravel cyphen and other cleany stuff.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest at least 30% weekly and up gravel vac to at least every 2 weeks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow.......when I do my 50% water changes each weekend (cause I dose ferts daily), I put in the amount of Prime that is for the entire tank size....but that's because my tanks are smaller, and it's a pain to try and figure out 'where on the cap' I should fill to... is that bad?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I think a little smell is perfectly normal, If you can only smell it when your face is over the top with covers off then thats about right. If your sitting in a chair across the room and blaming the dog then you got a problem.*r2


[/LIST]


susankat said:


> I never do a 10% change as its not enough, I usually do 50% and I dose for entire tank this time of year because of all the impurities in the water. It hasn't done anything bad to my tanks. And that is every week, even on my 220.


susankat, Just wondering how you fill your tanks back up during WC's do you use buckets? or hose from the sink? sounds like your changing like 100 gallons a week in just one tank. It is a beauty of a tank though, just wondering cause I do about 30% in my 100 gallon and was looking for something a little easier.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

holly12 said:


> Wow.......when I do my 50% water changes each weekend (cause I dose ferts daily), I put in the amount of Prime that is for the entire tank size....but that's because my tanks are smaller, and it's a pain to try and figure out 'where on the cap' I should fill to... is that bad?


Only you, lol.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Only you, lol.



Hey man, don't mock me! XD *r2


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

hanky said:


> I think a little smell is perfectly normal, If you can only smell it when your face is over the top with covers off then thats about right. If your sitting in a chair across the room and blaming the dog then you got a problem.*r2
> 
> 
> [/LIST]
> ...


I use a python connected to the kitchen sink. And yes I do change about 100 gals in that tank weekly. But I also have 40 other tanks that I do water changes on.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

*J/D* 40 tanks? thats awesome.Thanks for the info I shall have to google that python.

Jccaclimber seems to have a nice system going as well. Seems like everyones so willing to help out here on this forum, I'm really enjoying it, and its bringing back my passion for the hobby.*w3 cant wait to start another tank.


----------

